# Backhoe or Skidsteer Owner/Operators Needed - PA



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking for 1 or 2 owner operators or generally speaking equipment with operators for sites in Bethlehem and Trexlertown PA

All industrial lots, no shopping centers, long pushes. Snow pushers a plus, but if need be I can supply them

I have about 20 acres and need some quality help

Sidewalk help if it comes with the backhoe is a plus as well

Matt


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Matt, text me and I'll hook you up with a number of a guy.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

*skid*

Hey Matt, Do me a favor and send me your rates for a skid. I am thinking about picking one up, but currently don't have the work on my end for it to be profitable currently.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

jdilliplane1;1489107 said:


> Hey Matt, Do me a favor and send me your rates for a skid. I am thinking about picking one up, but currently don't have the work on my end for it to be profitable currently.


Most if not all of the jobs have been allocated to other contractors at this point. I have 40 acres so you can imagine I have a few people.

There may be 1 or 2 lots left

Pay is by the inch not hourly and goes by the lot size, for example:
0-1.9 $400
2-3.9 $500
4-5.9 $650
ETC...


----------

